# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [LABEO64] un peu de sang bleu

## LABEO64

Bonjour, moi c'est Batrice et j'ai la quarantaine.

Je travaille dans l'informatique depuis plusieurs annes du cot de Pau en Pyrnes-Atlantiques.

Depuis deux ans environ, je fais du projet SAP surtout en MOA, cela me plait normment et je souhaite pousser mes connaissances ....donc me voici !!

Sinon je suis aussi passionne de chevaux et propritaire.

----------


## Syphochaos

Bonjour Batrice.

Bienvenue sur Developpez.com ! Puisses-tu y trouver ce que tu recherches.

A bientt  la Taverne.  ::mrgreen:: 

Sypho.

----------


## Mat.M

eeehh c'est quoi du sang bleu ?
On dirait une forme de ddain... :8O:

----------


## Gnoce

> eeehh c'est quoi du sang bleu ?





> Avoir le sang bleu signifie tre dorigine noble. En effet, le sang est le symbole et le vecteur bien rel de lhrdit. Mais pourquoi bleu ? Lexplication la plus probante remonte au Moyen Age : la noblesse espagnole se targuait de ne compter aucun ascendant maure ou juif. Rsultat : une peau bien claire laissant apparatrent les veines bleutes  el sangre azul . Lexpression, traduite de lespagnol, arrive en France vers 1877.


http://www.notrefamille.com/v2/edito...sang-bleu.html

La noblesse sur le forum?  :8-): .

Bienvenue.

----------


## Anomaly

Je ne suis qu'un simple roturier, mais j'espre que tu accepteras mon message de bienvenue.  ::):

----------


## LABEO64

Bonsoir tout le monde

De toute evidence vous n'avez pas bien compris mes propos, loin de moi l'ide d'tre suprieure d'une facon ou d'une autre.

En gntique, faire un apport de sang bleu dans une race permet soit une amlioration soit un changement quelquonque au sein de cette meme race...

donc pour moi, cela veut dire apporter quelque chose de nouveau

on dirait que a marche bien  ::mouarf:: 

en tous cas merci pour vos messages de bienvenue.

----------


## Mat.M

> En gntique, faire un apport de sang bleu dans une race permet soit une amlioration soit un changement quelquonque au sein de cette meme race...


ahh on comprend un peu mieux maintenant...
maintenant si tu prtends appartenir  la noblesse fais attention tu sais comment Louix XIV et Marie Antoinette finirent...  ::mouarf:: 
bienvenue sur le forum tout de mme

----------

